# Oops! I think I blew up my Aristo 27Mhz TE Rcvr?



## sldozier (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm using DC track power provided by a Crest Ultima 10 amp P/S connected to the Aristo's 27Mhz TE. All was going well until I set a USAT SD40-2 on the track, not realizing the TE rcvr was set to PWC vice Linear. Powered up the TE and pressed the go button on the TE transmitter, and much to my chagrin, no loco movement. Powered down, and once I realized the PWC/Linear switch was set to PWC, switched it to Linear, powered up and still no loco movement. Now I had a sinking feeling I had fried the USAT SD40-2. Removed it from the track, and then realized that the TE rcvr didn't have any indication of power. I checked the output voltage of the TE, zero volts out. I changed the fuse out, still no power. New fuse and original fuse checked, and they are both good. And yes, the power switch on the TE rcvr was in the "on" position, and still no power indication.


So, did I inadvertently blow up my 27Mhz TE rcvr with that little mishap?









I have checked out the Ultima 10 amp P/S by wiring it directly to the track, and it's providing output power. I have also checked out the USAT SD40-2 and it appears to be no worse for wear and is running fine.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure your transmitter and receiver are properly linked still? Also check to see if your transmitter is set on the proper channel. There is also a 10 amp fuse (large blade auto type) in the receiver to check.

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, I run USAT trains on PWM without any issues. 

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Should not have blow it up by running in PWC, like Brian said check the fuse and the linking.......


----------



## sldozier (Apr 5, 2009)

Just to be sure of my original comments, I just re-tested the 27Mhz TE again, and much to my amazement..it appears that I was a tad bit premature in it's ultimate demise. In other words, it worked (somewhat - see below). So after some more testing, I can tell you this for sure. It's definitely "not" the fuse. I did go through the linking process again, and once it was linked, tested the output voltage and got 22 plus volts. 

Here's where it gets interesting: 

I shut the TE off using it's power switch, and noticed a distinct relay-type clicking sound (I'm inside where it's quiet) when the power led extinguished. Turned it back on, no relay-type clicking sound, the power led was lit, but no voltage on the output terminals to the track. This appears to be repeatable, sometimes I hear the relay-type clicking sound on power up, and when I do, I get output voltage, and when I don't hear the relay-type clicking sound, of course, no output voltage.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the green led blink when you push a button on the remote?

Those are pretty reliable, though I did kill one. Battery leaked acid all over the PC board. Oops. I have a remote that needs to be sent to Aristo again.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly, the 10 amp TE receiver has a relay for reversing direction of the trains. 
So, when you turn off your power source, you could hear the relay release. 

there is a 12 volt regulator in the TE for adding a 12 volt fan and is needed for over 4 amps. 
Original instructions stated 5 amps, but aristo suggests a lower amp draw needs the fan added. 
And lewis says only his fan is OK to use. I use fans from old computer power supplies and they have served me well for years. 


Also note that the unit is Pulse only and in linear mode a capacitor is added to the wiring to smooth out the pulse.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You do need something on the track also, for a load on it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Also note that the unit is Pulse only and in linear mode a capacitor is added to the wiring to smooth out the pulse. "

Not so. In linear mode it works like a switching power supply. Was unable to detect ANY ripple in the output under any appropriate load.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, you could not do that with a capacitor alone unless it about the size of a baloney sandwich, and it would be ripple city like Tom said. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

George Schreyer shows a capacitor across the output in the linear mode: 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/te_programming.html#output 

But that may be true for only some versions of that TE. 
I ended up with three of them and the board and component layout is different for each one even though they all have the same product ID. 
Never traced out the schematic to see if there was a difference.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That capacitor does not create the linear mode. It does exactly what George says it does on his site. 

Regards, Greg


----------

